# What is Eccentricity?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm pleased to learn that there's a wide age range on this message-board. I pose a question, given the different life experiences of contributors: *what does it mean to be 'eccentric*'? I am infrequently described this way and, at my age, I do feel kind of 'different' to my peers (most of whom are either still teaching or permanently baby-sitting these days).

Today I went to a new GP (doctor), who came to Australia from Poland. He's still, understandably, very European. I discussed my year-long stay in Vienna with him and all the composers whom I venerate and who provided the impetus for the musical pilgrimage. We talked for a while (the phone was ringing from the receptionist telling of other waiting patients!) about Europe and the European mind-set and then he held out his hand to me and shook it, saying "Congratulations: you are a rare bird. I'm pleased to know you". I left there with a spring in my step, which isn't always the case given some recent hurtful experiences.

I think eccentricity can alienate us from those who do not share our ideas and values (whatever these are). In my music appreciation group there are 3 people who DO share them, but the majority do not. Beethoven was eccentric, but in an entirely different way to me (of course). What are the characteristics and why are people CONSIDERED eccentric?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Apart from Mathematical Eccentricity, which I will mention before someone else does.... A measure of the deviation of an elliptical path- one of many such uses of the term.

Eccentric behavour -I guess is of those who don't typically follow norms or normally considered methods and thought processes.... eccentric behavour tends to be linked to creativity. 

There are countless examples of highly creative individuals who have known atypical personality traits. But more importantly, I think is that atypical, should lead to atonal lol. 

As in thinking persons music.... Atonality = Creativity ....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Having a more extreme lifestyle, good or bad(there are always elements of both of course), seems to make it harder to relate to people. And just thinking all the time, that alienates me. But if you sell it with confidence, some people will think its cute I guess(if you care about that). Even more confidence and they might not just think you are cute, but respect you and all of the sudden you aren't a mere eccentric, but a leader?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Percy Grainger was an eccentric of heroic proportions. He always seemed very comfortable with his oddities.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm called eccentric ALL the time. It definitely has to do with level of creativity. I'm a musician and I write. I have a lot of weird things about me, but not so crazy that I can't function in a group of ""normal" people. And when I'm around other musicians, we are all the same. So, I'd take eccentricity over normalcy any day.

In response to the question, I would say that being eccentric means you don't fit the standard "cookie-cutter" shape of the majority of people. Little (or big) quirks in your personality set you apart. This is often something that more mild people admire.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I think you can be called eccentric because of a series of outward tics or tangible oddities. The eccentric one may make the most of these in order to function in normal society. These can include markedly different interests from other people, odd ways of behaving etc. Nevertheless, the unusual aspects are harnessed to create an identity so that relatively normal social relations can happen. This is a kind of external eccentricity, though perhaps its depth nor its power should not be underestimated.

On the other hand there can be an internal eccentricity. This I think is where the unusual aspects of character are no longer used in a normal way - to create identity within a social situation and thereby function - but are rather used for different goals. The person thinks in a different way and no longer sees the goals of normal society as compatible with his/her own. This is in contrast to the former which harnesses the abnormal character in service of the normal goals. Indeed this latter type does not need to exhibit any outward eccentricities because they probably can't integrate into society anyway - in fact even if they can they can still be eccentric - they simply understand the rules and play them.

I don't understand this topic because I have very little understanding of how 'non-eccentric' people work and function. I used to wonder whether perhaps everyone was, or at least many people were, like me and thought like I did however I have since realised that this is not the case, even with those very close to me. Or perhaps they simply play the game and conceal it from everyone, even me and perhaps even themselves. They spout what people usually hear and want to hear. I am so very tired of this game.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Ramako said:


> They spout what people usually hear and want to hear.


it makes life a lot easier, unless you want to continuously explain yourself, which can be even more boring.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

deggial said:


> it makes life a lot easier, unless you want to continuously explain yourself, which can be even more boring.


But if no one believes what they are saying, surely we are living in a madhouse?

What am I saying? Of course we live in a madhouse anyway.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hypocrisy all around fer sure! aka, the workplace.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

people who can relate with wallace and gromit.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Wealthy people can be eccentric; poor folks do not have that privilege. Us'ns can be 'a little off', or 'kinda strange', and still be socially acceptable. When 'weird' gets into the description, social acceptability is impaired.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Wealthy people can be eccentric; poor folks do not have that privilege. Us'ns can be 'a little off', or 'kinda strange', and still be socially acceptable. When 'weird' gets into the description, social acceptability is impaired.


This didn't occur to me, but yes! Eccentricity is definitely received differently depending on social class. The wealthy tend to be able to get away with anything. The poor are expected to have something wrong with them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> people who can relate with wallace and gromit.


What? Ah....funny.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure.....from my reference point, eccentric is like ...mixing ribena with Coca Cola and trying to convince your friends that's it's really great. Or dipping your head in a beer barrel before starting off to compose. It goes beyond 'quirky' which is more like ... 'eccentric + forgivingly cute' behaviour. It goes beyond the mindlessness of the masses, but therein it fails to make its distinction between 'eccentric' vs 'odd' and then to the pathologically weird.

I tend to hold that it is a value-judgement, based on a relationship [I-You] where if I was called 'eccentric', this is not an [I-You] relationship but it has been reduced to a [You-It] relationship with me being the 'it' eccentric bit of it.

If on the other hand, it is intended as a compliment, it requires telepathy to fathom; perhaps those who call people eccentric, don't realise how ambiguous it is, since eccentricity is quintessentially paracentric; even exocentric or metacentric, rather than orthocentric and certainty not centripetal, but rather, it is centrifugal. I.e. eccentricity can repulse from the centre, and therefore, is structurally repulsive, unless the laws of social magnetism invert, and two eccentrics are then fused in a happy encounter with their own eccentricities 

These days, I'm not sure eccentricity is any more a compliment than insulting someone tactfully by calling someone very 'special'. If others intended a compliment, perhaps they might say: "that's original" .... or "creative".

I suppose Tom Sawyer was the model of eccentricity in childhood for me. His version of eccentricity incorporated ingenuity and creativeness, mixed with teenage naughtiness and an entrepreneurial dodging of responsibility (which has nothing to do with eccentricity). These days, Spongebob as a model of eccentricity for being an animated piece of dishwashing utensil......is just crass and vulgar, and vulgar here refers to the culturelessly common which parents allow their children to be indocrinated by (for goodness [email protected]! At least they could upgrade with even the Simpsons).

Perhaps eccentricity has no class divisions (unlike money lol) and the poor who are eccentric, may very well be on account of their eccentricity. The rich who are eccentric (enough of Richard Branson) strangely have that Peter Pan quality or bizarre rituals with countless bizarre rituals. Robert Mugabe, murderer and tyrant who cannibalised his enemies and loved English Fortnum and Mason picnic baskets is one of those....

Not sure that's good company for comparison lol


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ECCENTRIC. Departing from the centre.
Deviating from stated forms,methods and laws.

Normal people don't like individuals these days ,you must fit in you know,you must be part of the team.
Well don't,question everything when you are young,don't let them tell you how to behave.
No famous leader was ever part of the gang !


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Head_case said:


> perhaps those who call people eccentric, don't realise how ambiguous it is, since eccentricity is quintessentially paracentric; even exocentric or metacentric, rather than orthocentric and certainty not centripetal, but rather, it is centrifugal. I.e. eccentricity can repulse from the centre, and therefore, is structurally repulsive, unless the laws of social magnetism invert, and two eccentrics are then fused in a happy encounter with their own eccentricities


Ok, I know my post had some meaninglessly long nonsense words, but what on earth is that supposed to mean?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ECCENTRIC (n.) A person who thinks, feels or acts differently from me.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think a lot of what is considered "eccentric" by the (presently) "normal" person, a "winner" in today's wonderful twenty-first century America, is simply a different (visual) way of thinking, explained very eloquently by the very eccentric and intelligent animal trainer/author/brain researcher Temple Grandin. She's wonderful, and I love to hear hear talk about this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_Grandin

Here's an hilarious term: "Neurotypical" :lol:

WIK:
Neurotypical (or NT) is a term that was coined in the autistic community as a label for people who are not on the autism spectrum. Specifically, neurotypical people have neurological development and states that are consistent with what most people would perceive as normal, particularly with respect to their ability to process linguistic information and social cues. The concept was later adopted by both the neurodiversity movement and the scientific community. Some people have come to use the term "allistic" to refer to all people who are not on the autism spectrum, and NT to refer to people who are fully neurologically normal.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Ramako said:


> Ok, I know my post had some meaninglessly long nonsense words, but what on earth is that supposed to mean?


An eccentric way of describing outside of the norm?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_ec_centric = 'out of / from the center.' (as simile, _ec_stasy = out of stasis.)

The more eccentric, the further from the average you are, in whatever particular tic it is that is not 'average.'

I would say even more fundamentally, there are people who are and do reamain -- all their lives -- intellectually curious, about 'things' and people. That is already, considering the average, 'eccentric.' Especially if 'centric' means settling down in one place, and falling into a safe and cozy routine - a naturally attractive comfort for most of the world's people, I think


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Intelligent response, PetrB!! Thanks for the insights. 

I had a piano teacher who was a true eccentric. He had a degree in piano from the local conservatorium and was a fine musician, but he lived on a farm and raised cattle. His hands were worn and damaged from farm work but he could still play and my 'lessons' were him playing everything from Prokofiev Sonata No. 7 through to Ravel "Tombeau..." to Beethoven sonatas and Ginastera. I learned more about music through that man than any amount of listening. He lived with his domineering mother and had some sexual identity issues, finally marrying a woman 12 years his senior who was poorly educated. 

They buried him 4 years ago when he was 46, having died of lung cancer. A tortured, self-destructive life brought to a premature close. And I never heard a bad word about any person ever come from his lips.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Ok, I know my post had some meaninglessly long nonsense words, but what on earth is that supposed to mean?


Take no notice he's probably eccentric.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> ECCENTRIC (n.) A person who thinks, feels or acts differently from me.


So you mean everyone!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So you mean everyone!


Yes, that would seem to follow. So be it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think I'm pretty eccentric, but I love being the way I am. Although I don't like the isolation, the _being _myself is the best part. And in the end, I still get along with lots of people and I don't really feel alone when it really matters. So either way...









:tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Everybodies unique
Just like everybody else?
Who defines "normal" I didn't vote for them


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I _am_ the definition of "eccentric."


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I _am_ the definition of "eccentric."


I am the very definition of a modern Major General. It's a real drag being the very definition of a modern Major General, I _wish_ I could the definition of "eccentric."

HELP, I'M ECCENTRIC! HELP, I'M ECCENTRIC!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

I think the trick is to be eccentric and still beloved by others, and I do know and have known people in that category. When I think of David Helfgott, our troubled Australian pianist, I think of a man who is truly eccentric (as well as troubled) but who is obviously very well-liked because he is a gentle soul who likes other people.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ECCENTRICITY, n. A method of distinction so cheap that fools employ
it to accentuate their incapacity.
-- Ambrose Bierce, "The Devil's Dictionary"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The only good way for us all to be eccentric at the same time without being eccentric in the same _way _is for us all to be mortal enemies. Or else we'll be come the "crowd of eccentrics" which defeats the purpose of the label.

Must.... not ..... unite! :O

:tiphat:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

When I was in junior and senior high school on Long Island thousands of years ago, the other kids though I was a real eccentric for being a fan of classical music and opera .I was not the kind of stereotypical teenager who wanted to fit in and be accepted by other kids at school at all costs, and was proud of being a classical music fan .
And in English class when the subject of opera came up by chance for discussion, when I announced that I was an opera fan., the teacher looked on me as though he had just seen a creature from another planet !


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

superhorn said:


> When I was in junior and senior high school on Long Island thousands of years ago, the other kids though I was a real eccentric for being a fan of classical music and opera .I was not the kind of stereotypical teenager who wanted to fit in and be accepted by other kids at school at all costs, and was proud of being a classical music fan .
> And in English class when the subject of opera came up by chance for discussion, when I announced that I was an opera fan., the teacher looked on me as though he had just seen a creature from another planet !


I think you've tapped into something quite significant: it's the 'audience' which is more likely to create perception of eccentricity. Within music circles your behaviour would have been perfectly 'mainstream'. A close friend of my late father was very, very close to me (32 year age gap - he and his wife had no children) and many thought he was 'eccentric'. I could see why they would say that but, for me, his behaviour, values and ideas were 'normal' and the rest of the world was out of step with him!!

Students in my classes at school were often alienated because of difference, but I don't want to confuse 'difference' with 'eccentricity' - there's more to it than that. Kids can be 'different' because of sexuality, ethnicity, religion or lifestyle and I haven't seen too many school-children all that happy with being 'different', though I would say most 'eccentrics' I know are blissfully unaware (or they don't show it!!). I was at a school reunion recently - 42 years since the end of junior high school - and there were only about 32 females there (well, that's more than enough - bring on the boys!!!). Without exception, each displayed a kind of maternalistic, patronizing attitude towards me, "Oh, you were always different...you haven't changed". What does "you haven't changed" mean anyway? For me, it's a ridiculous concept because everybody 'changes' - show me a person over 50 who is the same as they were when they were 15!! On the other hand, Michael Apted's excellent series, "7 Up" - which reveals the life of a group of boys and girls every 7 years since 1963 - says, "show me the boy and I'll show you the man" (meaning hu-man). When does the 'eccentricity' kick in and what 'causes' it?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're rich and strange, you're eccentric. If you not rich but still strange, you're crazy.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm eccentric primarily because I wasn't properly socialized, due to early abuse. I've always felt like I was "exiled" from Humanity. Subsequently, I was fool enough to believe that lie.

Now that I'm an old loser, and I see the full import of what being a "loser" means, I vow never to "reject" anyone for being a loser. (sarcastically) That'll get them a lot of peer credentials. They can put me on their resumé.:lol:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Eccentricity is walking in a straight line when everyone else is going in circles, or vice versa... :tiphat:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

> What is Eccentricity?


http://www.virtual-circuit.org/word/pages/Satie/Satie_Day.html


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Schubussy said:


> http://www.virtual-circuit.org/word/pages/Satie/Satie_Day.html


:lol: Sounds like a guy who knows himself quite well!


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Being weird, perhaps even over the top, however harmless.


----------

